# Esfp



## brooklyn (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi 20 something EFSP here. Well generally I don't really believe people can be categorized into just 16 personality types. We are created unique and special there is no way you can predict someone like some variables in mathematics. But I find that I do enjoy reading personality articles as they help me in self discovery and things I never knew about myself!

I did the MBTI tests a number of times in the past. Question. Is it possible for a persons personality to change over time? I was consistently an EFSP a long time ago. Then I was consistently an EFSJ. Then I did the tests again last week out of boredom, and now I am back to being EFSP. Must be split personality disorder LOL!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings brooklyn and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


We have a facebook style chat that you can enable throughout the site... Just read on how to enable it here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/13046-personality-cafe-facebook-style-chat.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum brooklyn. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## JJMTBC (Jun 4, 2010)

welcome to the forum!
Careful not to be mislead, MBTI is only a description of general cognitive processes, not to be confused as stripping a person of individuality.
However, I do experience frustration with certain forums myself regarding the MBTI stereotypes, but some of it is true! 

Enjoy! :happy:


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcomee : )

We dont have too many ESFP's im pretty sure which is a shame ,it's my favorite personality type besides my own.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

ESFP's = Best. People. Ever. Welcome aboard!


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Welcome to PerC.:happy:


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jorji (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome, Brooklyn


----------

